
France Took One Look at Facebook's Cryptocurrency and Said, 'Hell, Non' - venacareers
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/59ndgd/france-took-one-took-at-facebooks-cryptocurrency-and-said-hell-non
======
lacker
The concerns about Libra mentioned in this article don't seem like big ones to
me.

 _during times of economic crisis, citizens may abandon national currencies in
favor of Libra_

But Libra's value is defined by a peg to a basket of national currencies. It's
half dollars. Realistically, any country having trouble with their citizens
abandoning their currency for Libra is going to have more trouble with their
citizens abandoning their currency for dollars.

 _Watchdogs are particularly concerned about Libra’s possible use by criminals
to launder money and finance terrorism._

Isn't Bitcoin going to be a lot better for this? Libra is going to be a lot
more controllable by the government than Bitcoin.

I am not planning on acquiring any Libra, but it seems like it could be useful
to some people. Basically if you want "Venmo but on Facebook", it could be
possible that Libra would offer you a lower-fee way to do it.

